# VTC4 vs 25r Green



## Modyrts (21/9/18)

Hi there
So i was just wondering about a few months back i purchased a brand new vtc4 authentic and ive been using it in tandum with a few 25rs

Today i noticed that i am getting less power from the vtc4 even though it is much newer than the 25rs and it is rated to have a higher output

Any ideas as to what may have caused this? Runnung these batteries on the same set up on equal rotations


----------



## Modyrts (21/9/18)

This is from straight off the charger mind you

So they were all at full power


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/9/18)

i assume you mean battery life?

if so... then 25R 2500mah vs VTC4 2100mah?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Modyrts (21/9/18)

No just power output in general. (Runnung a mech)


----------



## Silver (21/9/18)

Modyrts said:


> No just power output in general. (Runnung a mech)



The thing is @Modyrts that although the batteries have a quoted mah capacity, not much of that is usable in a mech. Say your vtc batt is fully charged at 2100 mah and 4.2V. It might take a short while for the battery voltage to sag to a point where you notice the power is less. That may be after as little as like 800 mah. 

Maybe the 25R is "holding" its voltage higher for longer at the power you are vaping it at.

At least thats the way i understand it. 

I once contacted Mooch to ask him which battery is best for my Reo mechs at about 0.5 ohms - so about 8-10 amps and he explained this to me and at the time said the brown LG HG2 would give me the most usable mah capacity at that amp load.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (21/9/18)

Just following on from above, for me for mechs I want to first comfortably cater for the amp load and then optimise for battery life. I.e. Longest vaping time before noticeable voltage sag.

It seems at different amp loads the batteries perform differently. So its not to say that one battery is best for any application. Depends what you want out of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Modyrts (22/9/18)

@Silver i appreciate your time but what im I'm speaking os is the moment i pop the battery into my mod and take the first pull off of a freshly charged battery i can tell the difference in terms of ramp up time and power output that the battery is dishing out. I can get a massive cloud in a .7 second drag with the 25r but with the vtc4 it takes about a 1.4 second drag to achieve barely the same effect (exaggeration) 

What im saying is i do not understand why a higher rated battery that is newer would behaving in such a manner


----------



## Silver (22/9/18)

Modyrts said:


> @Silver i appreciate your time but what im I'm speaking os is the moment i pop the battery into my mod and take the first pull off of a freshly charged battery i can tell the difference in terms of ramp up time and power output that the battery is dishing out. I can get a massive cloud in a .7 second drag with the 25r but with the vtc4 it takes about a 1.4 second drag to achieve barely the same effect (exaggeration)
> 
> What im saying is i do not understand why a higher rated battery that is newer would behaving in such a manner



Ah ok, I hear you
My only conclusion would be that there is something perhaps not right with that vtc4
You say its newer but it doesnt perform the same when freshly charged.
Maybe its not charged fully. Maybe there is a fault with that battery.

Have you tried another vtc4 battery?
If that also does the same then I would be confused.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dreadside (22/9/18)

I also find the 25r batteries to work better in everything mech and regulated, they are the only batteries is use atm. I have also used a vtc4 in my athena and find the 25r to perform better on a .16ohm dual coil (ramp-up). I noticed on the therion bf mod the voltage sag on the 25r batteries are a lot less than say the lg hg2 3000mah where on a .25 single coil the 25r will drop from 3.9v to 3.6v where the lg hg2 will go from 3.9v to 3.3v when you fire the mod, don't know if you can trust the dna 75c to give that precise measurement but that's my experience.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

